# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  فتحي مدايد

## الشمشار

*سلامات بعد غيبه يومين تلاته نسبه لمشاغل عده وعلي سيره المشاغل 
شغلتنا البوستات والمواضيع انو نحكي قصص من حلتنا الليله قصتنا قصه بنكهه مديده الحلبه ومديده الدخن ومديده التمر قصه دسمه دسامه مديده السمسم 
انا عارف الشحتافه جننت كدايسكم 
جاااااااااااااي بعد الفاصل 

*

----------


## مرهف

*ما احلي فواصلك يا روعة المنبر وقنديله 
واصل يا غالي
...
*

----------


## الشمشار

*لفتحي ود حاجه اسيا شهره فاقت اراضي حلتنا البسيطه لتشمل  بلغه اهلنا العرب كل الحلال المجاوره (جمع حله)
فهو ومنذ صغره كان مولعا بالمدايد وتحت تحت كده قالو المدايد دي اتعود عليها لانو امه حاجه اسيا ماشاء الله عليها ولاده وبتلد علي حسب قول الراوي (الراوي ده ما انا ماتجيبو لي الهواء) في السنه مرتين وماتسالوني كيف لاني لامن سالت السؤال ده اتتني الاجابه بسيطه وبكل اختصار وافحمتني قولو مثلا حاجه اسيا دي حملت شهر واحد حتلد شهر 10 شهر 12 تحمل تاني 
خلونا من حاجه اسيا نرجع لي فتحي 
فتحي طبعا بكر امو والثمانيه اخوان الجو بعدو هو شرب مدايد حريم الحله الجابوهن لي امو وقت ولدت 
اها اصبح فتحي مابين يوم وليله ذواقه للمدايد يعني الشباب في الحله بقو يستشيروه في الحته دي 
يافتحي حاجه فلانه مديدتها كيف ؟ 
فتحي 
بسم الله هي مديده هي والله مديدتها قاطعاها من راسه المثل كوره الشحاد ده (فتحي لسانو طويل اعملو حسابكم ) 
والله مافي مره في الحله دي بتعمل مديده زي حاجه علانه دي المره  تشرب مديدتها و.................(الرقيب حذف دي ) 
نواصل هسي 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*في انتظارك يا مدايد
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اصبح لفتحي صيت شمل الحله والاحياء المجاوره وتفتقت اذهان الناس لروايه مواقف لفتحي حدثت واحيانا لم تحدث لكنهم اجمعو واجمعت رواياتهم علي ان فتحي زبون دائم لولائم السمايات 
(والسبب واضح مديده التمر بالسمنه البلديه ) 
وبقت سنه في الحله اي زول داير يعمل سمايه في الحله يخلي لي فتحي كوريتين تلاته بتاعين مديده خوفا من طوله لسانه وكشف الحال البحصل بعد داك 
ورغم ان فتحي له من مقدره يحسد عليها علي تمييز نوع المديده من شكلها الا انه ما بقصر كعبه سمحه بياكله ويقوم بالواجب خير قيام 
لكن الشئ المحير الناس كلها ان فتحي نحيل جدا رغم انه يتناول كميات من المديده تكفي لتسمين  كليه الفريق القومي زمن وزاريك (غايتو انا الوحيد في السودان ده الما استدعوني عشان العب في الفريق القومي الزمن داك ) 
ورغم ان لفتحي شهيه كبيره وكبيره جدا قصاد المديده الا ان جسمه النحيل اصبح لغزا يحير شاويش ناس الحله وخصوصا حاجه اسيا امو 
وبدن نسوان الحله في حض حاجه اسيا لاتباع درب الفقراء (الدجالين) عسي ولعل فتحي يسمن 
واصبحت حاجه اسيا زبونا دائما للدجالين والمشعوذين البجو من كل انحاء افريقيا 
لكن دائما مافي حل 
وفتحي لي الليله دي اضعف زول في الحله 
غايتو انتو الو لقيتو حل للمشكله دي وروني حاجه اسيا راجيه فتحي يسمن 
تعريجه 
حاجه اسيا هي الاتحاد العام 
فتحي هو الجماعه كل سنه دوري ال8 ولي الليله ما سمنو (ماشالو كاس وما حيشيلو )
المديده هي فرق افريقيا  الحمام وعدم انصاف الحكام 
الفقراء طيرو مازمبي قدرو علي كيف انا ماعارف ههههههههههه 
عووووووك قصتنا انتهت 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عليك الله انتهت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شوقتنا 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله ماشاء الله يا معاوية انت ما كاتب دولي عدييييييييييييييييييييل كده
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ما احلي فواصلك يا روعة المنبر وقنديله 
واصل يا غالي
...



تسلم يا انت فتحي مر من هنا ولا ما مر  ان شاء الله قطنه هههههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

في انتظارك يا مدايد



هووووووووي ياعجبكو كان عرفت مدايد ده منو ما بتقول لي يا مدايد شايفني نيجيري ولامغربي ولا اكون كميروني 
منتظرك في الفيس تعال لي بي غادي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

عليك الله انتهت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شوقتنا 




امام  انتهت لكن انتظر بوست القطن وحصه المطالعه بوست من ارشيفي بنزلو هسي 
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*هههههههههههه  جميلة
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله ماشاء الله يا معاوية انت ما كاتب دولي عدييييييييييييييييييييل كده



تسلم يامان من ذوقك ياغالي 
*

----------


## مرهف

*فتحي وفتحية :krkr1:
ياخي ديل عبدالفتاح زاتو :Smok-0224:
طوالي فاتحين
:blb6:
...
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

هههههههههههه  جميلة



شكرا ليك ياجميل
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

فتحي وفتحية :krkr1:
ياخي ديل عبدالفتاح زاتو :Smok-0224:
طوالي فاتحين
:blb6:
...



وناس النقر عاملين عبد الفتاح ليهم ههههههههههه 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

هووووووووي ياعجبكو كان عرفت مدايد ده منو ما بتقول لي يا مدايد شايفني نيجيري ولامغربي ولا اكون كميروني 
منتظرك في الفيس تعال لي بي غادي 






انا قاعد في الفيس بنتقابل يا فردة :21:
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الشمشار الحكايه شنو بوستاتك كلها بقت اكل مره بصل ومرة مديدة حلبة  بعدين بتغتس وين و تجي ماسك غطاء حلة  بس المرة الجاية اوع من ملاح القرع او السبانخ ** مش كان احسن تتابع لنا الفضائية الرياضية القلت حتجي وتبقي الضرة لقناة فوول** الاخ الشمشار يأخي لك مودتنا جيب من بيت الكلاوي وتعال
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
المديده حرقتنى يا فتحى مدايد اقصد يا شمشره

تماس :-
عملت لى شنو فى طلبى !!
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

انا قاعد في الفيس بنتقابل يا فردة :21:



كلام ثمح
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الشمشار الحكايه شنو بوستاتك كلها بقت اكل مره بصل ومرة مديدة حلبة  بعدين بتغتس وين و تجي ماسك غطاء حلة  بس المرة الجاية اوع من ملاح القرع او السبانخ ** مش كان احسن تتابع لنا الفضائية الرياضية القلت حتجي وتبقي الضرة لقناة فوول** الاخ الشمشار يأخي لك مودتنا جيب من بيت الكلاوي وتعال



ابراهيم جبنا شمار قناه الصدي ولي هسي ماقامت نسوي شنو لكن قناه ام درمان بتاعه حسين خوجلي بدت بث تجريبي 
قلت لي غطاء الحله مالو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*عوداً حميداً
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
المديده حرقتنى يا فتحى مدايد اقصد يا شمشره

تماس :-
عملت لى شنو فى طلبى !!



تسلم يارائع 
معليش ياتو طلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيزر
					

عوداً حميداً



يسلموووو يارائع
                        	*

----------

